# $ to £ exchange rate



## wade (Jan 10, 2014)

Just a word of warning to all UK smokers who are following recipes from our US colleagues. Cups and spoons are straightforward to use however be careful when converting liquid measures. In the UK and the US the fluid ounce is roughly the same size (the UK Fluid Ounce is 1.04 times the US Fluid Ounce) however when recipes call for Pints or Quarts then we can get into real trouble. In the US there are 16 Fluid Ounces in one pint whereas in the UK there are 20. This means that if the US recipe uses anything measured in Pints, unless you adjust for the difference, you will be adding 25% more liquid in the UK than the recipe was requiring.

This also means that when someone from the US brags about going out on the beer and downing 10 pints we can still call him/her a wuss


----------



## kc5tpy (Jan 10, 2014)

Well done Wade and good point!  A cup in the U.S. is 8 fluid ounces, 2 cups make a pint, 2 pints make quart and 4 quarts make a gallon, all based on 8 fluid ounces to a cup.

Danny


----------



## darwin101 (Jan 12, 2014)

Wade said:


> ... In the US there are 16 Fluid Ounces in one pint whereas in the UK there are 20. ....
> 
> This also means that when someone from the US brags about going out on the beer and downing 10 pints we can still call him/her a wuss


Another reason to loving drinking in your pubs.  :)  

Thanks for that, I did not know the measurements are different.


----------

